
Bosch is finally making Lidar sensors for autonomous cars - kungfudoi
https://www.engadget.com/2020/01/02/bosch-lidar-sensors-autonomous-vehicles/
======
gregdoesit
One of my buddies recently told me he’s joining Bosh to work in their self-
driving unit. I was asking “what self driving unit?”. Apparently, he’s on the
team building Lidars.

Bosch is focusing both on mass producing better and/or cheaper hardware
components that self-driving cars need. They also have a smaller team to build
self-driving cars, dogfooding/prototyping newer components.

Them entering this industry shows that they - unsurprisingly - anticipate
large demand.

~~~
yogrish
Bosch is tier 1 supplier of components and parts to OEMs like VW, Daimler etc.
they are already making Radar and camera sensors and systems. Every component
supplier is into self driving development as they provide these Algos along
with their sensors and systems. Their competitors in this space include
DELPHI, continental, autoliv etc

------
michelb
Anyone know how far along Luminar[1] is with their affordable lidar?

[1] [https://www.luminartech.com](https://www.luminartech.com)

